# need GOOD gunsmith...



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

To replace extractor on my 870 express.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

simple instructions (very simple)
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/Products/325410C.htm $20 part.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks but not that part the extractor rail the shell slides on.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry after looking at website it is the ejector rail that is broke and needs replaced.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

This part? - Looks like you would need at 1 special tool for that operation. Still not sure which part you are referring to.
Is it riveted.....or are there small screws on the outside of the receiver that you could remove? - sorry don't have an 870 to look at.
I'm sure it would be an easy fix for any of the local shops.....just $.....probably $60-$100 for a simple replacement.
I always like to fixem myself if I can - Cheaper ...PLUS ....I learn a hell of a lot doing it.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I have been on YouTube and have figured it out. Yeah it is rivited. Gonna try and do it myself.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> Thanks for the post. I have been on YouTube and have figured it out. Yeah it is rivited. Gonna try and do it myself.


Cool! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Delete post


----------

